# Gonal F and short protocol this time-any experiences



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Girls 

I had Menopur and the long protocol on my first IVF cycle, I got 7 eggs, 6 mature and 3 fertilised. I ended up on 600 IU of Menopur and stimmed for a few days extra to get this.

I did get a  but m/c at 7 weeks and 6 days.

I am now planning my next cycle and my consultant is suggested a Gonal F cycle and using the short protocol.  Do any of you have any experience of this and did you respond better on Gonal F.

Also what doses were you put on- Gonal F also looks to be much for expensive, where did you get it from. Did you have any side effects- I didn't have many from Menopur at all.

Many thanks for your help and sharing your experiences.

L xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there,

I have just done a flare cycle. I have used menopur or something similar for my last 2 IVF. I am a poor responder so this is just what happened for me.

IVF1=LP, 9 follicles -one egg on menogon HP 375
IVF2=SP, 6 follicles- one egg, another immature menogon 375
IVF3=flare, 4 follicles- three eggs. I started on gonal F 600 and then went onto merional 600. 

I got all my drugs from the clinic but there is a thread at the top of this page which provides info about how to shop around if that is what you want to do. I paid 180 for each ampoule and used an ampoule a day...I did not have any side effects that I know of.

HTH and GL


----------



## jersey (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi JJ1

I am on IVF #2 with the flare protocol.  Both of my IVF cycles used the same drugs at the same dosage on the same protocol and I responded better the second time (go figure   )

What I took:
Lupron microdose
Repronex (FSH & LH) 2 vials
Gonal F 300 IU
Dexamethasone (a steroid I think)
81 mg baby aspirin
prenatal vits

IVF #1 - I got 6 eggs, 4 mature
IVF #2 - I got 10 eggs, 8 mature

My doctor said that I was on the highest dose of gonal-f but I've heard of women taking higher doses.  Maybe it's just my doctor & clinic or the fact that I'm in the US.  My first go, I had zero side effects.  This time I got headaches every day.  Not severe ones, but persistant, irritating ones!  But I also got more eggs, so it was worth it.  Honestly, I don't know if it was the gonal-f or the repronex that gave me the headaches...it's a side effect for both  

I've only ever done the short protocol with gonal f so have nothing else to compare it to.  But I have to say, after reading other gals experiences d-regging, I'm glad I didn't have to go thru it!  

Good luck with your next cycle.  I hope it's the one for you!

jersey


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jersey and Little Nell

Thanks so much for sharing your experiences with me.
L x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

My first cycle was a long protocol.  I down-regulated with Synarel then stimulated with 300ui of Gonal F.  Produced 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, 2 put back, other 2 no good.  BFN.

2nd cycle was a short protocol - no down-regulating, and straight on to 450ui of Gonal F plus buserelin to stop ovulation.  This time I got 16 eggs (13 mature enough); 7 fertilised, 2 put back and 2 frozen.  Still BFN.

I'm about to start round 3 and will do exactly the same (so I'm told) as round 2.  From my point of view it wasn't as bad as the long cycle - partly because it was just shorter, partly because you don't get the headaches from the down-regulating phase.  I imagine that the main reason for getting more eggs was the higher dose of Gonal F.

Good luck with your treatment, Katy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've only got experience of one fresh ivf cycle which was long protocol.

I downregged sniffing syneral and then stimmed with Gonal F.  I was initially put on 225iu of GF but at first scan (after 5 stimming injections) I had 11 follies but only 4 were 10/11mm & they said I was responding a little slower than they'd usually like.
They increased my dose of GF to 450iu for the rest of stimming...I stimmed for a total of 13 days so was on the higher dose for 8 days.  

At EC I ended up with 21 follies but out of those we got 10 good eggs (others too small/too mature)...7 fertilized...6 x grade 1 embies....

We're about to start out 2nd fresh ivf & as far as I'm aware will be doing the same drug regime.  We've got appt with our consultant tomorrow evening to talk through the details.

Good luck


Natasha


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there

I used Gonal F for all my cycles except 1. The only one I didn't use it for I used Menopur and found I had bad headaches. (not sure if that was the Menopur though)

I did 2 short protocol cycles using Cetrotide to stop me ovulating before egg collection ( that happened previously on a long cycle) I started stimms around day2-3 of my cycle then had a scan around day 4-5 of stimms. If I had enough follicles around 9mm then I was able to start injecting the Cetrotide. It always took me around 8 days to get to Cetrotide stage as I am a poor responder. On each of my cycles I stimmed for at least 18 days to get enough good sized follicles for egg collection.

I always got my drugs from Clinovia as they were always the cheapest and the girls there are very helpful. There is a thread here entitled 'Where to Buy Cheap Drugs'. Here's the link to it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.270

Clinovia's website address is below 

http://www.clinovia.com/

Hope this helps a bit.
Good luck    

Rachel x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your help and sharing your experiences
L x


----------

